# what do YOU need to justify a new build?



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

So, I say it many times... no more guitars for a while. Then, inspiration hits me.

This time, I was in my local guitar shop ( they are well aware I build guitars) and the owner pulled out a Schaller two point floating trem - retrofit for a strat - complete and NIB. They got it in for a customer who bailed on it. Offered it to me for $75 cash and carry (and it sells for over $100 US) so I says SURE and whips out my wallet. :smile:

Now I need to build another guitar around this bridge. Thinking maybe a PRS-ish bodied flat top, bolt on neck and two HB's. Maybe a slab mahog body with curly maple drop top, ebony board on mahog neck. Nice and simple, minimal inlays and no binding.

I have a set of FRalin HB's, a set of Schaller locking 3x3 tuners, and pretty much everything else in my parts drawer but a truss rod.

I also built a guitar once around a set of tuners I had lying around... hey, I'm easy! :rockon2:

AJC


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

_What do YOU need to justify a new build?_
... a headstock logo?


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

hook,line & sinker 9kkhhd
its like when i clean up my workshop ,i barely get it cleaned up and i building something else making it messy again :bow:9kkhhdkqoct:smilie_flagge17


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

A can of paint is enough for me kqoct


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

If you can't "justify" building another guitar for yourself you could easily sell one with the idea you just presented. We've all seen the kind of quality work you do. Every time I see one of your guitars my mind goes to my bank account and tries to make money suddenly appear!


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

I find I just keep going.

As I finish up one, I am already thinking about the next one.

Right now, I have 2 acoustics on the go - a New Guinea Walnut/Lutz with a Manzer style wedge and a Cuban Mahogany/Cedar.

And I'm thinking about a Pau Ferro/Cedar next.

I think I have a problem:

"Hello, my name is Neil and I build guitars"


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

_what do YOU need to justify a new build_


Easy ....play the last one built. I just played my new Cedar Tele last night for the first time . The feeling of playing a new one that you just built is justifcation alone is it not?


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

No justification required, unless it's goiing to take groceries off of the table. Then you have to justify it by saying, I need to lose a few pounds.


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

I spent all that money on tools! 

Regards Ian


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, this one is nearing completion... I have the body and neck into the finishing room.

The funny thing is, the Schaller strat style bridge really did dictate and motivate the build - 

final specs are:

- ebony fender scale length board, with 22 jumbo frets (were talking HUGE baby!)
- multi pc flamed maple bolt on neck, schaller locking tumers
- SChaller dual pivot floating bridge
- covered Fralin PAF's
- single tone, single volume (push pull for coil cut on each pup) and 3 way switch
- carved flamed maple cap, on honduran 2 pc back, 1 7/8 thickness total
- prs style body
- offset mop dot markers and mop side markers
- matching flamed maple headstock veneer
- deep red transparent finish on top and headstock, faux binding and brown stained back/sides

pics later on..


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Justification? Artists need no justification. The muse, inspiration, and cash. I've started another lapsteel that I don't need, but if it turns out better than the last one, I'll keep it.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Damn damn damn damn damn! Pics immediately!

How's the neck carve - a little chunkier then the LP?

*drools* I wish I had more disposable income  haha


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Budda said:


> Damn damn damn damn damn! Pics immediately!
> 
> How's the neck carve - a little chunkier then the LP?
> 
> *drools* I wish I had more disposable income  haha


Neck carve is actually slightly thinner than the blue one, same shape though. The guy (not sure if I mentioned this, but he owns the guitar shop in Timmins) who its for wanted it close to an old Jackson or Charvel he showed me, a guitar he's been playing for years.

I didnt have my camera with me today at work - will bring it tomorrow and take some pics. The spraying will be done tomorrow, and with any luck I can rub out the finish Friday and get it together for a weekend delivery.

I am already thinking I will be building myself a similar guitar but with some P90s.. I love that Schaller bridge, very nice.

AJC


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> I am already thinking I will be building myself a similar guitar but with some P90s.. I love that Schaller bridge, very nice.
> 
> AJC


I am thinking P90 too.. I have only ever played one guitar with P90's though


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> I am thinking P90 too.. I have only ever played one guitar with P90's though


I have a few... my LP Jr copy and my Tele - and I had another home made tele with 3 P90's... I gave it to my buddy when he and his wife separated a few years ago.

I have been jonesing for a PRS McCarty soapbar - but I cant bring myself to drop $2500 on one. I figure for top end hardware, and custom P90's from BG Custom (a guy in California I have gotten a dozen or more pups from so far) will cost about $700 and I can handle the rest 

AJC


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Aj ya know you could do it for less 9kkhhd PaulS had ( the dude changed it for the sake of change) a Fernadez body with a set of soapbars in it that every time I heard a lead it would turn my head, alas he couldn't stop tinkering......


----------

